# Beautiful Hardware Photography



## RiaanRed (1/6/16)

So I shot a few photos of some of my hardware at different angles and I thought I'd share it.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## RiaanRed (1/6/16)

Please share your beautiful hardware photos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (1/6/16)

Here's a few snaps from the good ol' days

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 17


----------



## RiaanRed (1/6/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Here's a few snaps from the good ol' days
> 
> View attachment 56240
> View attachment 56241
> ...


Wow man! Really beautiful!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/6/16)

Great photos @RiaanRed

And @BumbleBee - those photos are awesome too - the last one is "mod towers"
Those SVDs

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/6/16)

Silver said:


> Great photos @RiaanRed
> 
> And @BumbleBee - those photos are awesome too - the last one is "mpd towers"
> Those SVDs


I loved those SVDs, I actually fired one up the other day with a 0.8 ohm coil on the Kayfun because I wanted to go back to some of the fancy juices I still have in 18mg, still a damned good vape 

I still have everything in that last photo except for the Nautili and Evod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (1/6/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Wow man! Really beautiful!


Thanks Riaan, those photos of yours are great too man, I especially like those B&W shots, you have an eye for this stuff

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (2/6/16)

Great pics all round

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (2/6/16)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro (2/6/16)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Spydro (2/6/16)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro (2/6/16)

Hardware and favorite software....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Mac75 (2/6/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## RiaanRed (2/6/16)

Mac75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning Man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75 (2/6/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Stunning Man!



Gonna PM you just now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mac75 (2/6/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (2/6/16)

I loved checking out the awesome photo's guys.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (3/6/16)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/16)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/16)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## RiaanRed (3/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 56499
> View attachment 56500
> View attachment 56501
> View attachment 56502
> ...


Stunning mods! And photos

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (3/6/16)

The Humble Kbox Mini



Dave

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RIEFY (3/6/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY (4/6/16)

20160603/8e0deb43499ee9f1c9bc409eeb231b4e.jpg[/IMG]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus (4/6/16)

RIEFY said:


> View attachment 56527
> 20160603/8e0deb43499ee9f1c9bc409eeb231b4e.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning collection and photos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (5/6/16)

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RiaanRed (5/6/16)

acorn said:


> View attachment 56688
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


Breath taking!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RiaanRed (18/6/16)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nailedit77 (18/6/16)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## daniel craig (18/6/16)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mac75 (19/6/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Casper (20/6/16)

Some SERIOUS stuff going on here!! I LIKE IT!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (20/6/16)



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RiaanRed (20/6/16)

skola said:


> View attachment 58270


Epic Photo!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (20/6/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Epic Photo!


Thanks bud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (20/6/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Here's a few snaps from the good ol' days


You so right, they did look great

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mac75 (22/6/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KingSize (12/7/16)

Installing some bad ass coils in my Limitless RDTA powered by my vaporflask classic. Grrrrr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imtiaaz (13/7/16)

skola said:


> View attachment 58270



WHAT IS THIS STUFF!!!LOOKS AMAZING!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (14/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> WHAT IS THIS STUFF!!!LOOKS AMAZING!!!


Haha Thanks bud.. IPVD2 that i repainted and a Goblin Mini. Old news in terms of vaping time..


----------



## Imtiaaz (14/7/16)

skola said:


> Haha Thanks bud.. IPVD2 that i repainted and a Goblin Mini. Old news in terms of vaping time..



BUT jees man, its so aesthetically pleasing...usually the mods look cool whatever, but for some reason this 1 appeals to me SO much. 

I just want to have it, and vape it and marry it.

Beautiful bud..really is.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Casper (14/7/16)

My Avo22

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/7/16)

my first coil build on limitless rdta...coming in at 0.34 ohms on 26 ga ss

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapegilius995 (23/10/16)

Something basic...


----------



## Spydro (23/10/16)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spydro (23/10/16)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spydro (23/10/16)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## blujeenz (23/10/16)

Spydro said:


> View attachment 72663


Im impressed, drinking Tequila straight outta the bottle with a straw, folks probably give you a wide berth down at the pub.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (23/10/16)

blujeenz said:


> Im impressed, drinking Tequila straight outta the bottle with a straw, folks probably give you a wide berth down at the pub.



I started drinking both Everclear and tequila Submarino style when I was a teen in the early-mid 60's.


----------



## blujeenz (23/10/16)

Spydro said:


> I started drinking both Everclear and tequila Submarino style when I was a teen in the early-mid 60's.


I had to Google Everclear, 190 proof ABV, Damn!
Probably squeeze the bladder with a hydraulic press.

Here's a new avatar for you.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (24/10/16)

blujeenz said:


> I had to Google Everclear, 190 proof ABV, Damn!
> Probably squeeze the bladder with a hydraulic press.
> 
> Here's a new avatar for you.



I grew up in an alcohol control state with some the most restrictive laws in the US. You could only purchase liquor from state owned and operated liquor stores (the state had a monopoly on all alcoholic beverages above 4 APV... IOW everything except near beer (that still required a state license to sell in specific commercial places). So buying liquor at all when under the age of 21 was very, very hard to do. But I had a few tricks and connections that worked around the system, and I bought the most bang for the buck liquor when I could get it at all. The laws there are still very strict, but they do allow some bars and restaurants to obtain a liquor license that allows them to serve liquor on their premises until 1 AM. But you still have to buy liquor by the bottle from the state stores. You also had to be 21 to buy tobacco products, but that was far easier to get around even though I was 12-13 when I started smoking full time. Later you could buy tobacco at age 19, but I'm not sure what it is now after the FDA ban. I do know though that most if not all US states are dealing with a blanket Tobacco 21 bill this year, and at least some have already raised the age to 21 to buy tobacco and vape related products.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RA Seedat (9/4/17)

Therion 166

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (9/4/17)

Some of my shots

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 16


----------



## Petrus (9/4/17)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Some of my shots
> 
> View attachment 90943
> View attachment 90944
> View attachment 90945


Wow @bjorncoetsee, impressive photos.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (10/4/17)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Some of my shots
> 
> View attachment 90943
> View attachment 90944
> View attachment 90945


Jeepers!

Amazing shots!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KZOR (10/4/17)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Some of my shots


Stunning pics. 
Mind giving us a layout of your camera and lens you used.


----------



## KZOR (10/4/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## bjorncoetsee (11/4/17)

KZOR said:


> Stunning pics.
> Mind giving us a layout of your camera and lens you used.


Its all about the lighting. I used a canon 550d with tamron macro lens, with a few speedlites


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (11/4/17)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Its all about the lighting. *I used a canon 550d with tamron macro lens, with a few speedlites*



to me it seems you are speaking nonsense words but the the pics speak for themselves. stunning man

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (11/4/17)

Wayne Swanepoel said:


> to me it seems you are speaking nonsense words but the the pics speak for themselves. stunning man


Think of it like this. The canon 550d is the mod. The tamron lens is your tank, en the speedlights are ur coils LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TheBadMadMan (25/3/18)

Here is some recent coil pictures I took. 

Feedback and criticism is most welcome.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Braki (26/3/18)

I played around with the camera the other day. Need to get better backdrops and get my macro shots right again. Haven't used the camera in a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

